# Rosen krank?



## unicorn (25. Juli 2008)

hallo zusammen,

vielleicht könnt ihr uns weiterhelfen?
unsere Rose am Teich blüht wunderschön und gesund. Aber nach ein paar Tagen sehen die Blüten so komisch gesprenkelt aus - ist das eine Krankheit?


----------



## Armin (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rosen krank?*

Hy,

der weisse Belag ist echter Mehltau und unten an den Blättern, das ist Rosenrost.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Dodi (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rosen krank?*

 Manuela,

lies Dir doch einmal diesen Thread durch. 

Vielleicht hilft es Dir, Abhilfe zu schaffen - wäre doch echt schade um die wunderschöne Rose!

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## unicorn (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rosen krank?*

hallo Armin,

wie Mehltau aussieht weiß ich.
Es ist schlecht zu sehen, aber die linke Rose hat so was nicht .
Das haben nur die Blüten die am verblühen sind.
Wir hatten an den Stachelbeeren echten Mehltau, daher weiß ich wie er aussieht.


----------



## Plätscher (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rosen krank?*

Das kann auch ein Wasserschaden durch dieses kalte regn. Mistwetter sein. Wenn das jetzt bei den neuen Blüten nicht mehr auftritt dann war es das.


----------



## unicorn (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rosen krank?*

ok, dann werde ich das mal beobachten - vielen Dank.
Wenn´s nicht weggeht, meld ich mich wieder.


----------



## glasklar (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rosen krank?*

hi manuela

hatte bei meinen das gleiche ! ist vom regen 
habe welche unter einem dach stehen die haben das nicht   .die blüten außerhalb des daches hatten das auch


----------



## Armin (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rosen krank?*

Ahoi,

ja, klar Regen begünstigt Mehltau 

Eindeutig ein Pilzgeflecht, was soll das sonst sein :__ nase 

Gruß Armin


----------



## Annett (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rosen krank?*

Moin Armin,

welchen Mehltau meinst Du denn, der von Regen begünstigt wird?

Gibt schließlich zwei davon und der rosenrelevante Echte Mehltau mag hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit + stehende Luft, aber keinen Regen. Ich habe 2 besonders anfällige Rosen. Bevor die Blüten befallen werden, sind die Neutriebe schon 2x befallen und komplett weiß. Das passierte aber VOR dieser langen Regenperiode.
Regen begünstigt eher Falschen Mehltau und auch die Braunfäule (Tomaten+Kartoffeln).
Rosenrost verursacht rostrote-orange Flecken und keine braunen!

Ich finds ja ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen "naja", wenn solche Diagnosen mit so einem überzeugten "Ton" in den Raum gestellt werden. 
Die Leute glauben das am Ende und holen sich ein Mittel gegen Mehltau und Rosenrost, was beides gar nicht da ist.... 
Freut die Industrie und die Pilze werden noch ein bissle schneller resistent. Pech, vor allem für uns Landwirte. 

@Manuela
Nach ein wenig Fachbuchwälzen und googlen tippe ich eher auf das: 


> Bisweilen führen Botrytisinfektionen an den Blüten von z.B. Cyclamen, Chrysanthemen, Phalaenopsis oder Rosen zur Ausbildung von Flecken bzw. Sprenkelungen.


Quelle - bitte dort weiterlesen



> Grauschimmel (Botrytis)
> 
> In nassen, kühlen Sommern befällt dieser Pilz vor allem Knospen und Blüten, aber auch Jungtriebe. Die Blütenblätter bekommen Flecken, die Knospen können sich nicht öffnen, zeigen fahle Flecken (Pocken), bedecken sich mit einem mausgrauen Schimmelrasen und faulen. Hervorgerufen wird der Grauschimmel (Botrytis) von einem Pilz, der auf abgestorbenen Pflanzenteilen überwintert. Durch Wind und Wasserspritzer können sich Sporen während der gesamten Vegetationszeit in der Luft befinden. Die Rosen werden dann bei feuchtem, regnerischem und trübem Wetter infiziert.
> 
> ...


Quelle

http://www.db-acw.admin.ch/pubs/wa_cor_90_des_1501_d.pdf
http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ips/gartenbau/09827/

Hier wird ganz unten auch nochmal drauf eingegangen: http://www.gartenbaumschulen.com/gartenpraxis/gesunde_rosen.php
Viel Spaß beim Durchackern der Links. 

Mir persönlich ist die Aufnahme der Blätter zu ungenau, um wirklich was dazu sagen zu können. Könnte auch Sternrusstau sein (wobei da die bisherige Witterung nicht so recht passt).
Aber Du hast ja jetzt jede Menge Bilder und "Namen" um es selbst mal mit der Diagnose zu probieren.


----------



## glasklar (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rosen krank?*

hallo annett

ich greife fast immer auf hausmittel zurück !  oder mache garnichts so wie in diesem fall  ist von allein gekommen .geht auch von allein wieder  weg


----------



## Annett (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rosen krank?*

Moin Willi,

schneid die Blüten ab und entsorge sie in der Tonne, nicht im Komposter.
Botrytis geht auf alle möglichen anfälligen Pflanzen und hat keine wirtsspezifischen "Unterrassen", wie einige andere Pilze.
Der Grauschimmel an Erdbeeren, Himbeeren und vielen Gemüsesorten, die "Sauerfäule" an Weinbeeren etc., das ist alles der gleiche Erreger.
Und schön sind die Blüten ja nun sowieso nicht mehr anzusehen. 
Sternrusstau (falls er es ist) wird von Jahr zu Jahr auch eher schlimmer, da der Erreger auf den abgefallenen Blättern überwintert.
Diese gehören daher nach dem Abfallen ebenfalls in die Tonne.

Ich spritze bei mir im Garten auch max. mit verdünnter Milch gegen Mehltau.
Vor 2 Jahren habe mich bewußt für weniger anfällige Sorten entschieden.... :smoki


----------



## glasklar (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rosen krank?*

hallo annett

da wir in der stadt wohnen  !und mein grundstück mit sehr vielen blumenbeeten versehen ist und viel rasen kommt bei uns nur der grasschnit  unter denn beeten  der rest kommt in der braunen tonne  wird städtisch entsorgt 
ich hatte ja einen grösseren teich geplant  hat sich aber auf später  verschoben wegen erwachtedes enkelkind im haus:freu


----------



## Trautchen (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rosen krank?*

Hallo, also die braunen Flecken sind Sternrußtau.

Ich habe damit auch zu tun (bei den Rosen) und habe eigentlich aufgegeben. 
Man kann das eindämmen mit Spritzmitteln, muß dann aber wirklich kontinuierlich wöchentlich spritzen. Bei uns gibt es eine Rosengärtnerei und der meinte auch ohne Spritzmittel gäbe es heutzutage fast gar keine "gesunden" Rosen mehr, abgesehen von denen, die speziell daraufhin gezüchtet wurden und dieses entspr. Zertifikat haben. 
Ich habe eine Rosarium Uetersen und die erwischt es jedes Jahr. Ein Jahr lang habe ich auch gespritzt und der Erfolg war gut aber seitdem hier ein kleines Kind rumläuft beschränke ich mich darauf die abgefallenen Blätter in der Mülltonne zu entsorgen und es dem Selbstlauf zu überlassen.
... und es geht mal besser, mal schlechter.


----------



## Armin (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rosen krank?*

Hallo Annett,

ich habe auch lediglich eine mehr oder wenig sichere Diagnose gegeben. Feuchte Umgebung auch Regen begünstigen Pilzbefall an Rosen.
Der weisse Belag ist meiner Meinung nach echter Mehltau und das an den Blättern kann Rosenrost oder auch Sternrusstau sein. Man müsste mal die Blattunterseute sehen.

Die meisten Rosenspritzmittel bekämpfen alle 3 Rosenpilze in sofern kann einen Behandlung schonmal kaum ins Auge gehen.

Sternrusstau kommt auch gerne als Sekundärerkrankung nach Lausbefall vor.

Gruß Armin


----------

